# Need for speed hot pursuit



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

Any reviews or thoughts on this game...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Played the demo of it and it looks good i like the idea of competing to beat your mates times as it will make it more interesting


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Is the demo out on xbox live?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Played it the other day and was impressed, could have done with it being abit longer to get a better insight into it though


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't played it myself, but it gets 9 out of 10 in Edge magazine, so can't be bad


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

After how dismal nfs shift was I'll wait until someone I know has it before buying this.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

big fan of hot persuit on ps2 I think it was? want this game but with gt5 on its way leaving it for now...
For those that have it and played the old hot persuit games how does it compare?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

zonda police car.....nuff said.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got it last thursday brilliant fun.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i got it yesterday and was having a quick play on the ps3 very nice game great fun


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

terrymcg said:


> Is the demo out on xbox live?


I've been looking on XBL but can't find it 



Supermega said:


> Yes


Where abouts did you find the demo?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

The demos only last so long then the pull them normaly just before release day,(on ps3 anyway) hated shift i sold it the next day,played this on demo and it was good fun,i will wait for gt


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

byrnes said:


> After how dismal nfs shift was I'll wait until someone I know has it before buying this.


I read a review in the paper the other day and it said something about the company who produces the Burnout series taking over production saving it from being another toss NFS game. 4.5/5 was their score to which didn't seem too bad.

Just a few more weeks and hopefully santa will drop it off for me :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Me and a couple of mates played it till about 3 yesterday morning.

I was considerably drunk by the end but it truly is a fantastic game. Was great fun and very addictive :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I cant get the hang of drifting yet though, some times i do it perfectly others i just spin out.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

personally not a fan, everything on it just seems unrealistic, im guna stick to forza till GT5 comes out (hopefully on wednesday!!!!)


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

robj20 said:


> I cant get the hang of drifting yet though, some times i do it perfectly others i just spin out.


didnt even know you could spin out on it :driver:

has anyone used the handbreak? stops you almost instantly even if your doing like 170 mph lol


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I played the ps3 demo and wasnt that impressed TBH, to the point i didnt order it and decided to wait for GT5. Might go back and have a look in a few months time though when its cheap, LOL.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Review - http://arstechnica.com/gaming/revie...vy-ars-reviews-need-for-speed-hot-pursuit.ars


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Got this with the bundle i got on Thursday. 

Good fun really. Havent played free mode yet, but i imagine it to be like where you cruise up to other cars and they offer a race sort of thing. 

The best nfs for me was the one on PS2. The last one they did i think. You could tune cars paint them all differant. I had a pearlescent 106 lol. Loved it. Anybody remember what its called?


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

mattastra said:


> The best nfs for me was the one on PS2.


It could be NFS pro street, or underground, or carbon or undercover? :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

online is good fun as you are either a cop or bad guy and it's a race like in the game


----------

